# "Well, that's two hours of my life I'll never get back..."



## Tsyr (Jan 13, 2004)

I've seen this phrase bandied about some with regards to movies that were really bad.

What are some you have seen that you could apply this to?

Most recent one for me is "The Medallion", with Jackie Chan. I normaly like Chan's movies, even the offbeat humor, but this one... blech. Total waste of 90 minutes or however long it was. It's like the needed to come up with a Jackie Chan version of "Bulletproof Monk" (A movie that was only passable to begin with), and hired a hack writer to pump out a script in 2 hours.

And even by those standards it was pretty damn lame.


----------



## diaglo (Jan 13, 2004)

how about 3 and half hours of my life wasted. i kept waiting for the Two Towers to get better. it only got worse.


----------



## Tsyr (Jan 13, 2004)

Heathen and sinner! I cast thee out!


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 13, 2004)

My wife and I rented "How Stella got her Groove back".  We stopped watching halfway through and got our groove *on*.

Worst. Movie. Ever.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 13, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> My wife and I rented "How Stella got her Groove back".  We stopped watching halfway through and got our groove *on*.
> 
> Worst. Movie. Ever.




Well, if it incited _that_ reaction, it can't be all that bad.


----------



## Henry (Jan 13, 2004)

"Killjoy," about a demonic clown that kills drug dealers in the 'hood. 

For the most part, I don't understand the complaint, because if a movie is truly bad to me, I will give up on it LONG before two hours is up.

Most other movies are merely mediocre that I have this complaint; I can still be entertained, but vaguely.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 13, 2004)

The Medallion
Master of Disguise
Johnny English

And the most horrible movie I've EVER seen.... Darkwolf. *shudders*


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jan 13, 2004)

House of the Dead.  Worst.  Movie.  Ever.  Doesn't even resemble the video game, unless of course you count those parts where they insert little bits from the arcade game of the zombies clawing the screen.  Yes.  And this is meant to be scary.

I had to sit through it though; I had to see if afterwards I still thought people had souls in Hollywood.


----------



## Tsyr (Jan 13, 2004)

Sometimes I do, Henry... But I tend to think to myself (Since I mostly rent movies or go to see them in the theater), "Well... I payed for it... I may as well watch it and hope it gets better."

I was SORELY tempted to turn off "Guilty by Association" though... I rented it because it had Morgan Freeman in it, but... blech. blech blech blech blech and double blech. That movie was such a waste. And Morgan Freeman had a tiny little bit part in it.


----------



## TiQuinn (Jan 13, 2004)

The last two movies that I can remember really evoked this kind of reaction from me were "Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood" (aka The Things I Will Watch to Get My Wife to Watch The Two Towers), and "About Schmidt".

The first was probably the worst chick flick I've ever seen.  The second was causing me to drool while my eyes glazed over.


----------



## Null Boundry (Jan 13, 2004)

Fellowship of the Ring. Fortunately my girlfriend picked on my subtle hints of displeasure and hasn't mentioned seeing the others.

For some unknown reason I saw The Watcher on Sunday night, I have no idea why I sat there watching it. It was on TV I could have flicked or turned it off. But no I sat there watching it thinking "This is so bad, why am I doing this to myself?".


----------



## KenM (Jan 13, 2004)

The Dungeons and Dragons movie. 
 Matrix Revolutions.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 13, 2004)

Yep, two movies got me:

_Clear & Present Danger_
_Deep Blue Sea_
_Pulp Fiction_

All I can say is that with C&PD, when the film broke and they offered either comp tickets for any other movie or free snacks while waiting for the film to be repaired, the ticket got into my hand very quickly.

And with DBS, I actually cheered when Samuel Jackson got munched -- not the sort of reaction I would have anticipated...  _he_ was _that bad_, which to my mind just destroys any credibility for the scriptwriter and the director.

PF?  Great camera work.  Great soundtrack.  Tight cuts.  Yep, I noticed all the technical aspects _while_ I was watching the film, which is not how I like to watch films.  All I saw on the screen was a large number of variably horrible people being variably horrible to each other, but without reason, real plot, or purpose.

For all three of these I know I am a blasphemer, and I am entirely comfortable with the label.  

I would be happy to write up at least as many films that I didn't expect to like, yet ended up loving.


----------



## kingpaul (Jan 13, 2004)

I can't recall the name of the movie...think it was _Wag the Dog_.  My wife (she was actually my gf at the time) and I rented the movie shortly after it was available for renting, thinking it would be good.  Only movie I can think of I that I stopped it before it ended, it was that bad.


----------



## Camarath (Jan 13, 2004)

Return of the King.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 13, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> how about 3 and half hours of my life wasted. i kept waiting for the Two Towers to get better. it only got worse.




Yeah, didn't you camp out overnight to see the D&D movie?  

Although I agree in part; the extended edition works much better for me.


----------



## kingpaul (Jan 13, 2004)

Wombat said:
			
		

> _Clear & Present Danger_



Ah yes, forgot about this one.  This movie, and _Bourne Identity_ (starring Matt Damon (sp)), were two I was *terribly* disappointed in.  I believe that's because I had read the books, and that these movies took *drastic* liberties with the story line.  I understand that the transition from book to movie is not smooth and that license must be taken...these two pushed it so much that the movie was different.


----------



## KenM (Jan 13, 2004)

Camarath said:
			
		

> Return of the King.




  Has to be a joke, right?


----------



## kingpaul (Jan 13, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> Has to be a joke, right?



Maybe not.  All 3 LotR movies have been mentioned in this thread.  I loved them, but other folks have not.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jan 13, 2004)

_New Rose Hotel_, with Willem Dafoe & Christopher Walken. Until I saw this, I didn't think an adaptation of a Gibson story could be worse than _Johnny Mnemonic_. But I was so, so wrong.

Someone mentioned _The Watcher_, which was pretty terrible. Along a similar vein, _Strangeland_ was quite possibly the biggest waste of time in my life- and this is coming from a person who's sat through both _Waxworks_ movies!


----------



## diaglo (Jan 13, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Yeah, didn't you camp out overnight to see the D&D movie?




ouch. and i still owe my wife for that one.



> Although I agree in part; the extended edition works much better for me.




me too.   at least i can stop it to go get a beer or something.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 13, 2004)

_Salsa_ The worst movie, and the wost blind date ever.  Oh god...

_Rocky IV_ Oh man why did I pay to go see this?

_Dungeons & Dragons_

_Scream_

_Waterworld_  About 3 hours too long!


----------



## Camarath (Jan 13, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> Has to be a joke, right?



 No it is not a joke. I found RotK to be exceedingly boring.


----------



## Mog Elffoe (Jan 13, 2004)

*Freddy Got Fingered*

One day I will meet Tom Green and then I will punch him in the mouth.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 13, 2004)

Tom Green is possibly the most worthless "entertainer" of all time.


----------



## Gog (Jan 13, 2004)

Traffic - My wife and I made it thru about 45 mins. of it man it was boring.

Thin Red Line - Same thing 45 mins. into it my wife said "If they don't shot somebody soon I'm gonna scream. This is a war movie right?"


----------



## Tsyr (Jan 13, 2004)

How could I forget Thin Red Line? That's another one...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 13, 2004)

Wombat said:
			
		

> Yep, two movies got me:
> 
> _Clear & Present Danger_
> _Deep Blue Sea_
> _Pulp Fiction_




Yeah, those two movies... wait... 



> And with DBS, I actually cheered when Samuel Jackson got munched -- not the sort of reaction I would have anticipated...  _he_ was _that bad_, which to my mind just destroys any credibility for the scriptwriter and the director.




But it had Saffwon Buwwowes!



> For all three of these I know I am a blasphemer, and I am entirely comfortable with the label.




Is not-liking _Deep Blue Sea_ considered a blasphemy?

-Hyp.


----------



## LiVeWiRe (Jan 13, 2004)

_Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_

I had heard so many great things about this movie, but after seeing it I obviously didn't feel the same way...

I haven't seen a lot of the movies mentioned here...guess there's a good reason eh?  

LW


----------



## kingpaul (Jan 13, 2004)

LiVeWiRe said:
			
		

> I haven't seen a lot of the movies mentioned here...guess there's a good reason eh?



I've seen several of them, and I have to respectfully disagree with those who didn't like them (D&D; LotR trilogy; Waterworld; Matrix: Revolutions; Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon). *shurg* YMMV


----------



## Tsyr (Jan 13, 2004)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> I've seen several of them, and I have to respectfully disagree with those who didn't like them (D&D; LotR trilogy; Waterworld; Matrix: Revolutions; Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon). *shurg* YMMV




I liked most of those.

Waterworld... eh. It wasn't bad. It could have been so much better though.


----------



## Atridis (Jan 13, 2004)

In 2003, League of Extraordinary Gentlemen edges out Underworld for the I Want My 2 Hours Back Award.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 13, 2004)

Atridis said:
			
		

> In 2003, League of Extraordinary Gentlemen edges out Underworld for the I Want My 2 Hours Back Award.




Underworld managed to be simultaneously too complicated and too shallow to survive on the strength of its story, and it didn't do enough to pull it off on sheer style.

There were a couple of "_Yeaaaah_" style moments... but they were in the trailer.

I don't actually consider having seen it a waste of my time, but I'm glad that I saw it on a half-price weekend... and I wouldn't go see it again.

-Hyp.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 13, 2004)

Stigmata
Godzilla
Matrix Reloaded

To me, a movie is only 'I want my two hours back'-bad if I am mind-numbingly bored throughout most of it.  The above three movies qualify.


----------



## Bass Puppet (Jan 13, 2004)

Dungeons and Dragons: The Movie
Highlander II: The Quickening
Nothing But Trouble 
The Blair Witch Project
Pitch Black
Soylent Green

God, there's about 12 hours there that I have lost forever.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 13, 2004)

and how is this thread different from the "Worst Movies of All Time thread?

Maybe there's some distinction between the 2 categories, but damned if I can tell what it is...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 13, 2004)

Bass Puppet said:
			
		

> Highlander II: The Quickening




There's no such movie.  There's no such movie.  There's no such movie.



> Pitch Black




I enjoyed Pitch Black 

-Hyp.


----------



## Pants (Jan 13, 2004)

*Freddy Got Fingered*
Tom Green will be missing even more teeth if I ever meet him.  And Rip Torn?  For shame...

*How High*
This movie made me want to get a joint... so that I could jab it into my eyes!  Arrrrgggh...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 13, 2004)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> and how is this thread different from the "Worst Movies of All Time thread?




Well, for a start, we haven't yet had an argument about whether or not a multi-million dollar budget movie can actually be a waste of someone's time 

-Hyp.


----------



## Tsyr (Jan 13, 2004)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> and how is this thread different from the "Worst Movies of All Time thread?
> 
> Maybe there's some distinction between the 2 categories, but damned if I can tell what it is...




Originaly, there was supposed to be one, but it's kinda gotten lost...

Originaly the difference was supposed to be, a lot of movies are BAD... but how many of them do you actually wish you had never watched?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 13, 2004)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> Originaly the difference was supposed to be, a lot of movies are BAD... but how many of them do you actually wish you had never watched?




In some cases, it depends what the alternative would have been.

For example, I don't regret going to see Underworld, because I didn't have anything better to do at the time.

But if I'd had a couple of options - going to the film, or doing [something else of interest], I might have regretted it had I chosen Underworld.

-Hyp.


----------



## Storminator (Jan 13, 2004)

I can't believe someone put Scream on this list.

I saw sooooo many cheesy 80s slasher flicks, that I pissed away 2 _dozen_ hours of my life... and Scream gave them all back to me! 

PS


----------



## Kesh (Jan 13, 2004)

_Battlefield Earth_ - I actually apologized to my friend for dragging him out to see that one.

_15 Minutes_ - Meh. It was okay, but I spent the whole movie anticipating pretty much everything that happened. Very 'cut & paste' writing, tons of cliches, poor use of actors... at least I got a goodnight kiss out of the date.


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 13, 2004)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> Originaly the difference was supposed to be, a lot of movies are BAD... but how many of them do you actually wish you had never watched?



I wish I'd never watched the following---in fact, I wish there were a surgical procedure to excise the very memories of these films from my brain:

1. *First Knight *(the first time I ever contemplated calling a divorce lawyer),

2. *Men in Black II*

3. *Face/Off*


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 13, 2004)

American Outlaws.

The trailer made it seem like a 'western-made-in-modern-
action-movie-style' but it turned out to be Dawson Creek 
in the west.

And the most horrible part was how many good actors 
were in it. I felt so bad for them.


----------



## Mog Elffoe (Jan 13, 2004)

Atridis said:
			
		

> In 2003, League of Extraordinary Gentlemen edges out Underworld for the I Want My 2 Hours Back Award.




As far as 2003 goes I'd definitely have to pick *Bad Boys II*.  I saw it for free and I kept thinking all the way through, "This has got to get better...  This has got to get better..." and it never did.   That was 2 1/2 hours (TWO AND A HALF HOURS!  GAARR!) that I would love to get back.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 13, 2004)

i actually liked men in black 2. i loved the lotr movies BAD to those who didn't! BAD!   

the worst movie i've ever watched and want my 2 hrs back....
Resident evil. YETCH. i walked out after the first five minutes. Yes I thought _it was that bad _.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 14, 2004)

So you walked out in the kinda awkward beginning before the movie really started?


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 14, 2004)

Really, these threads are revealing MUCH more about the people posting, and reflect mush worse on the person, than about or on the movies that are listed.  

I mean COME ON - FIVE MINUTES?
What possibly was on screen in 5 minutes that made you want to gouge your eyes out? You couldn't handle people working in a lab, a container breaking, people getting sealed in and dying, and then seeing a naked Milla Jovovich in the shower?

Yeah - really difficult frames of film to watch there....  why don't you take up a collection to pay for your psychiatric therapy bills to purge the memory from your brain.


----------



## Morpheus (Jan 14, 2004)

Atridis said:
			
		

> In 2003, League of Extraordinary Gentlemen edges out Underworld for the I Want My 2 Hours Back Award.




I got to watch both of these after playing D&D as one of the players works at a video store (our very own MEG Hal). They were both free. They were both worth every penny I spent. 'nuff said...BTW, don't let MEG Hal _ever_ pick the movies to watch. He has a gift for picking bad, bad movies. Almost like his gift for rolling ones...


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 14, 2004)

Here's a new direction:

*Movies You Walked Out Of*

Now, that's _walked out of_. As in, saw in the theatre, and before it got to the credits, you stood up, put on your coat and walked on out. If you didn't see it in the theatre, you can't list it. If you stayed till the credits, no matter how much you may have hated yourself, you can't list it. If you'd later WISHED you'd walked out of, you can't list it.

For me:

_Red Dragon_

Okay, I liked _Rush Hour_ just fine -- but it in no way proved that its director was ready to handle either a complicated story or competent actors. This film proved that he wasn't. I guess we got in about an hour and just gave up, bored and annoyed and since, of course, we already knew how it ended (being a remake of _Manhunter_) there was honestly no reason to keep sitting there. So we went out and had a beer.

I know there's a couple of others but I can't think of them now.

I thought the very opening scenes of Resident Evil (with the frenzied attempts to escape) where the best part of the film. Oh, and Milla naked. And the final shot. I agree there was a lot of pointless crap in the middle, though. Peuw.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 14, 2004)

I agree - 
League of Extraordinary Gentleman and Underworld were both VERY easy on the eyes, eminantly watchable. Very bad examples of stuff that's painful to see.

I mean - LXG's set design and art direction alone should exempt it from this particular category, much less Kate Beckinsale's as.... umm...  assets make Underworld completely immune from inclusion in this thread.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 14, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Here's a new direction:
> 
> *Movies You Walked Out Of*



I have never walked out of a movie. If I start watchin' something I have to 
finish it. It's just how my brain's wired. It doesn't really make much an impact
on what movies I watch, but makes me picky about what I read (and why I'm
so scared of multi-book epics).

Also, I'm so such a Film Freak, that I even enjoy watchin' crappy movies. Even
only to study the _whys_ of the crappyness. Plus, I like to scan movies for 
any kind of inspiration or neat ideas. Most movies have _something_ goin' for it, 
especially the big budget slugfests.

Personally, I feel that people don't walk out of movies quite enough. If you're 
not enjoying yourself, just piss off, don't moan about it loudly or make an arse 
out yourselves. Had too many cinema trips on artie fartie movies ruined by 
people actin' like total twits.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 14, 2004)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Really, these threads are revealing MUCH more about the people posting, and reflect mush worse on the person, than about or on the movies that are listed.
> 
> I mean COME ON - FIVE MINUTES?
> What possibly was on screen in 5 minutes that made you want to gouge your eyes out? You couldn't handle people working in a lab, a container breaking, people getting sealed in and dying, and then seeing a naked Milla Jovovich in the shower?
> ...




lol i have a good instinct for bad movies? hmmm not gonna work.

it was more like thirty minutes that progressively got worse. some video games should Never be turned into movies. this was one of them. 

it was like see zombie shoot zombie. do not let zombie scratch you, spit on you exchange bodily fluids with you or you turn into zombie and repeat process.....

it was also the only movie i walked out on. i even sat through House on Haunted Hill (the vincent price remake)....
and i walked out to avoid the pyschiatric bills.....


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 14, 2004)

Wombat said:
			
		

> _Clear & Present Danger_



Great book, awful film.   I knew they would be doing a hatchet job on the book as soon as I heard that Harrison Ford was being paid $10M for the film, when in the book the Jack Ryan character doesn't even show up until over half way through!   It would have worked better if they had flipped the casting between Ford and Defoe, instead they had an actor in his 50's playing a character who was supposed to be in his 30's and vice versa.   Of course, It would have been even better if the screenplay writer had actually read the book. 

My nomination for two hours I want back is the film "Natural Born Killers".


----------



## Rozman (Jan 14, 2004)

Bass Puppet said:
			
		

> Highlander II: The Quickening




"There should have been only one"


----------



## Bass Puppet (Jan 14, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Here's a new direction:
> 
> *Movies You Walked Out Of*
> 
> Now, that's _walked out of_. As in, saw in the theatre, and before it got to the credits, you stood up, put on your coat and walked on out. If you didn't see it in the theatre, you can't list it. If you stayed till the credits, no matter how much you may have hated yourself, you can't list it. If you'd later WISHED you'd walked out of, you can't list it.




The Blair Witch Project. I simply could not watch it after 15 minutes.



			
				Rozman said:
			
		

> "There should have been only one"




That my friend, was classic. *tip's hat*


----------



## Tsyr (Jan 14, 2004)

Bass Puppet said:
			
		

> Highlander II: The Quickening




What are you talking about? There is no Highlander II... never has been.


----------



## Bass Puppet (Jan 14, 2004)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> What are you talking about? There is no Highlander II... never has been.




I wish the trauma could help me forget.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 14, 2004)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> What are you talking about? There is no Highlander II... never has been.




There's a persistent rumour, though.  Some people even claim to have seen it.

I think a lot of people just take the (admittedly logical) step of assuming that if you have "The Highlander" (excellent film) and "Highlander III: The Sorcerer" (_not_ an excellent film), that there must have somewhere been a "Highlander II".

And it seems _so_ logical that they actually manage to convince themselves it exists.

You could probably do a Psychology thesis on the phenomenon.

-Hyp.


----------



## Tsyr (Jan 14, 2004)

Bass Puppet said:
			
		

> I wish the trauma could help me forget.




What trauma?

What are you talking about?


----------



## Bass Puppet (Jan 14, 2004)

Theatrically released in 1991 as Highlander II: The Quickening, this sequel was later reedited and gained a small but loyal following (prompting a spinoff TV series), but at the time of its release critic Roger Ebert called it "the most hilariously incomprehensible movie ... almost awesome in its badness." In other words, you might find some guilty pleasure in this chaotic sequel to 1986's Highlander, in which Christopher Lambert reprises his role as Connor MacLeod, a member of the alien race known as "Immortals," banished to Earth from his home planet Zeist some 500 years ago. In the year 1999, Lambert owns a corporation that has created a shield to protect the Earth following the depletion of the ozone layer. But the shield is seized by an evil cartel, and Virginia Madsen plays a scientist who assists MacLeod in his mission to destroy the cartel. Sean Connery also reprises his role from Highlander as the Scottish Immortal named Ramirez (?!), but by the time he starts engaging in dashing swordplay you may wonder if he's wandered in from another movie altogether.

Questions?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 14, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Some people even claim to have seen it.
> 
> I think a lot of people just take the (admittedly logical) step of assuming that if you have "The Highlander" (excellent film) and "Highlander III: The Sorcerer" (not an excellent film), that there must have somewhere been a "Highlander II".
> 
> And it seems so logical that they actually manage to convince themselves it exists.





			
				Bass Puppet said:
			
		

> Theatrically released in 1991 as Highlander II: The Quickening, this sequel was later reedited and gained a small but loyal following...




See what I mean?

-Hyp.


----------



## Tsyr (Jan 14, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> See what I mean?
> 
> -Hyp.




Yeah... they even go so far as to fake movie posters for it.   

I mean, the one for Cowboy Bebop Live Action was cute. But why joke about something like Highlander II? It doesn't exist, and that's that.


----------



## Bass Puppet (Jan 14, 2004)

Don't make me use it as my sig....


----------



## kingpaul (Jan 14, 2004)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> Yeah... they even go so far as to fake movie posters for it.



I have the renegade version on DVD.


----------



## Tsyr (Jan 14, 2004)

More delusion... They even claim it was released on DVD.

Clearly, someone gave you a DVD, and you wanted to believe SO BADLY that it was Highlander 2 that you are convinced it is...

Sad, really. 

I know, we all wanted it... but it didn't happen.

It's time to let go of the past.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jan 14, 2004)

Bass Puppet said:
			
		

> I wish the trauma could help me forget.




Two hours I'm not gonna get back. How about my birth? i thought it would never end.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 14, 2004)

One of the nice things about threads like this is saying to yourself "How could I forget _that_ stinker?" (Battlefield Earth) and "What?  How can someone not like that film?" (over a dozen listed so far, I'd say)

The answer to the first, of course, is that sometimes our brains just shut down and refuse to admit that certain things happened.  The answer to the latter is a point of rather more contention


----------



## reiella (Jan 14, 2004)

Princess Mononoke for me.

Just couldn't get into it or enjoy it.


----------



## Kai Lord (Jan 14, 2004)

Camarath said:
			
		

> Return of the King.



You might also want to stay away from The Godfather, Casablanca, The Shawshank Redemption, Jaws, and Raiders of the Lost Ark.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 14, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I think a lot of people just take the step of assuming that if you have "The Highlander" and "Highlander III: The Sorcerer" that there must have somewhere been a "Highlander II".



Why would we assume that?   We're gamers, and everyone knows that the Paranoia game system from West End Games went straight from 2nd Edition to 5th, without any in between.  Highlander did the same.  My assumption was that Highlander was such a great film that it seemed like it was two movies!


----------



## Kai Lord (Jan 14, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I think a lot of people just take the (admittedly logical) step of assuming that if you have "The Highlander" (excellent film) and "Highlander III: The Sorcerer" (_not_ an excellent film), that there must have somewhere been a "Highlander II".



Makes sense.  I'm still trying to track down "Leonard Part 5 Renegade Version."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 14, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Why would we assume that?




Well, most of us don't.

It's only the occasional unfortunate who succumbs to such delusions...

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 14, 2004)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> Makes sense.  I'm still trying to track down "Leonard Part 5 Renegade Version."




I'm sorry... if you've seen _Leonard Part 6_, why would you _want_ to find anything else remotely similar?  

-Hyp.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 14, 2004)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> You might also want to stay away from....



There you go Kai, feeding the troll!  Everyone else had just been letting him sleep since page one.  (Be verwwwy Qwwwiet, he'll fall back asleep again).


----------



## Kai Lord (Jan 14, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> There you go Kai, feeding the troll!  Everyone else had just been letting him sleep since page one.  (Be verwwwy Qwwwiet, he'll fall back asleep again).



*chuckles*  I was really just making a joke.  If he doesn't like it he doesn't like it, God knows I've found other almost universally loved movies lacking (Citizen Kane, Lawrence of Arabia.)


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 14, 2004)

Starship troopers and Battlefield Earth. No question and no contest.


----------



## TiQuinn (Jan 14, 2004)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Really, these threads are revealing MUCH more about the people posting, and reflect mush worse on the person, than about or on the movies that are listed.
> 
> I mean COME ON - FIVE MINUTES?
> What possibly was on screen in 5 minutes that made you want to gouge your eyes out? You couldn't handle people working in a lab, a container breaking, people getting sealed in and dying, and then seeing a naked Milla Jovovich in the shower?
> ...




Jeez, if you don't like the thread, don't post to it.


----------



## MEG Hal (Jan 14, 2004)

First I only go into the video store a few days a month--free vids and kids=woo hoo   

My picks:
recent---League, Underworld

all time---Thin Red Line, Bring Out Your Dead, Snake Eyes (Nick Cage), Eye of the Beholder

sure there are more but that is a good list.


----------



## danzig138 (Jan 14, 2004)

Altough there are plenty of movies I really don't like, the only ones that made me think "There goes that hour and a half" are
Doom Generation
The Turning
John Carpenter's Ghosts of Mars.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jan 14, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> *Movies You Walked Out Of*



None. There have been movies on TV that I haven't finished, and one DVD I never bothered to watch more than the first half hour, but never an in-theater movie. 

I'd give anything in the world an hour or at the very least half-hour. Walking out on something or turning it off after five to ten minutes doesn't say anything about the film; it says that you either didn't really want to be watching a movie at that time, had other problems, whatever.


----------



## Chain Lightning (Jan 14, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> some video games should Never be turned into movies. this was one of them.




True, like ...you should never do a "Pac-Man" movie or a "Burger Time" movie. But in my opinion...."Resident Evil" could've been a cool movie if the right talent had made the film. Unfortunately, that didn't happen. Doesn't mean it should've been made though.

I guess it depends on your view of video games. I think most people think its about the silliest source for movie material. 

I see a lot of you listing movies that ....although bad.....I don't think really count as so horrible that you actually wished you could defy the laws of time.
And the LotR movies being on that list? My gawd...how many movies have you seen? Obviously they must all be friggin awesome movies if LotR was the worst of them. Even if you hate PJ's interpretation of Tolkien's work....it can't possibly be the ranking of the WORST movies you wanted time back from seeing.

Let me give you my list of movies that I think are worthy (low budget and indie films not included):

-_Spawn_: the movie based off Todd McFarlane's comic book.

-_Knockoff_: a Jean-Claude film about the Hong Kong knock-off trade.

-_Dreamcatcher_: off the Stephen King book. Which I guess is about an powerful alien who lives on Earth disguised as a retarded person.

-_The Medallion_: and I thought Jackie couldn't make anything worse than "Accidental Spy".

-_Dungeons & Dragons_: although I admit, if I was forced to watch one of these movies (on this list) again, but got to pick my poison....I'd watch this again.  

Now these are stinkers. And I'm sure _Marcie X_ would be on that list too if I actually saw it. But I didn't .......

If you've seen the above and still list any of the LotR movies without also listing these....then you are suffering from some sort of mental illness. Not my opinion...but I'm sure its safe to say that would be FACT. 

Now, if you're talking about sci-fi/fantasy properties that have disappointed you the most, failed to live up to hype, committed crime of not meeting the expectations of hardcore fans, etc, etc....

...then I'd totally understand if you listed one or all of the LotR movies. My opinion would disagree, but I'd understand. Heck, if I made that list it would be:

-_Matrix Reloaded_

-_Matrix Revolutions_

-_Star Wars: The Phantom Menace_

-_Star Wars: Attack of the Clones_

-_Starship Troopers_

-_Alien 3_

-_Alien Resurrection_

-all the _Highlander_ films after the first one.

-_Godzilla_

All of these are bad films. But as bad as they are....they don't come as close to being as bad as my first list. Okay, I take that back...._Highlander II_ does.  But you know what I mean. Not bad enough to walk out bitter that I wasted about 2 hours. Man....its only 2 hours. I waste more time driving on these friggin Los Angeles highways. Now...THOSE are hours I wish I could get back. Heh heh heh.


----------



## Qlippoth (Jan 14, 2004)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> 3. *Face/Off*



This film distinguished itself by showing how John Travolta can't play good *or* evil characters. Oh, and a climactic chase scene that reacquainted me with the laughter I hadn't experienced since _They Live_...now they're chasing each other with *boats*!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 14, 2004)

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> True, like ...you should never do a "Pac-Man" movie or a "Burger Time" movie.




Or a Super Mario Bros. movie...

-Hyp.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 14, 2004)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> I'd give anything in the world an hour or at the very least half-hour. Walking out on something or turning it off after five to ten minutes doesn't say anything about the film; it says that you either didn't really want to be watching a movie at that time, had other problems, whatever.



I think you're confusing posts. I didn't say anything about how long you gave the film -- the only requirement was that you walk out BEFORE the credits. I agree -- five minutes is not long enough to know where a film's going, and I'll give just about anything a go.

Heck, just to take Chain Lightning's list, I happen to quite like both _Knock-Off_ (Van Damme's best film -- I understand that's not saying very much, but still) and _Dungeons and Dragons_ (geez, people, it had a gigantic battle between fleets of red and gold dragons -- what more do you want? I mean, besides good acting, a quality script and costumes that don't make you burst out laughing?). I'm not a hard sell when it comes to movies -- I'll like just about anything.

But that one time, sitting in the theatre watching _Red Dragon_, we just said, "Why are we staying here?" We'd sat through _The 13th Warrior_ and come out thinking, "Why did we stay there?" We'd sat through _Deep Blue Sea_ and come out thinking "Why did we stay there?" So this time we said, "No. We don't have to sit here and endure this." And we left.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 14, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I happen to quite like both _Knock-Off_ (Van Damme's best film -- I understand that's not saying very much, but still) and _Dungeons and Dragons_ (geez, people, it had a gigantic battle between fleets of red and gold dragons -- what more do you want? I mean, besides good acting, a quality script and costumes that don't make you burst out laughing?).




That's the thing about the D&D movie.  I really like the dragon battle sequence.

But it was on TV here a couple of weeks ago, and I spent the rest of the movie either laughing - and not at bits intended to be humorous - or yelling abuse at the television.

Apart from those few minutes that are very cool, the rest is an abomination.



> We'd sat through _The 13th Warrior_ and come out thinking, "Why did we stay there?"




When I saw 13th Warrior in the theatre, I wasn't really that grabbed by it.  It was kinda disjointed.

I got the book out of the library, hoping that it would clear up a lot of the plot holes (like... what was the point of the jealous prince?), assuming that in the conversion to the film, certain details had become lost.

But because of the book's concept - a story pieced together from fragments of journals discovered hundreds of years later (apparently for a while, some academics didn't realise that Crichton had made the whole thing up, and were quite excited) - the book has _the same unresolved threads_ of storyline.

That patchwork effect that the film gave me on first viewing, it would seem, was deliberate!

And now I own the film on DVD, and it's one of my favourite movies.  I'm playing a ranger in a PbEM who I've lifted almost whole from Edgtho the Silent.  I can sit and watch the "Choosing the Warriors" scene on repeat for half an hour without getting bored.

It's kinda weird, because all those annoying things that aren't properly explored are still there, and _should_ continue to irritate me.  But they don't any more, and I love the movie.

[shrug]

-Hyp.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 14, 2004)

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> True, like ...you should never do a "Pac-Man" movie or a "Burger Time" movie. But in my opinion...."Resident Evil" could've been a cool movie if the right talent had made the film. Unfortunately, that didn't happen. Doesn't mean it should've been made though.
> =




true. i mean, the tie-in book was better than the movie, truth be told. if they had actually had a half-way decent director who stuck to the plot, then it would have been fairly good.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 14, 2004)

Hyp, you and I man, I bet if we were in the same room we'd slam into each other and explode.



And reaper would find some way to make it sound like he knew it would happen all along.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 14, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Hyp, you and I man, I bet if we were in the same room we'd slam into each other and explode.
> 
> 
> 
> And reaper would find some way to make it sound like he knew it would happen all along.




can i watch? I have popcorn....


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 15, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> And reaper would find some way to make it sound like he knew it would happen all along.



Since I don't use some secret ninja-technique which allows me to predict the future actions of 2 people based on body language and facial expressions, I'd probably go "Whoa - I couldn't have guessed THAT would have happened. 
Wild."

And then I'd clean the barsoom/Hyp goo off my shirt and not spoil the show/surprise for anyone else after you respawn.


----------



## Bass Puppet (Jan 15, 2004)

....mmmmm...popcorn.

*pulls out lawn chair again*

FIGHT!


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 15, 2004)

[post used as a learning tool] Hey, barsoom - between you and me liking the D&D movie, what would be funny (but too much work) would be if everytime anyone mentioned anything bad against it, we fervently post tons of times, overwhelming their opinion with unexamined proclamations of how good the movie is.

Then, when people point out examples of where the movie didn't work for them, we just put the movie in a category where the criticism doesn't apply. 
Further, we could claim that unless the person being critical has a degree in Film, their opinion is moot.  [/learning tool]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 15, 2004)

Let's not go there, okay?

-Hyp.
(Moderator)


----------



## The_lurkeR (Jan 15, 2004)

How could anyone have forgotten "Batman & Robin"?
My friends and I almost walked out in that utterly ridiculous opening museum sequence, but decided to stay and watch the train wreck. Every frame of that movie was painful!


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jan 15, 2004)

I think the only movie I've ever walked out of was The Super with Joe Pesci.  Bad, bad film.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 15, 2004)

Man, _Dreamcatcher_.  If I had spent money to see that I would have been pissed.  Thankfully my friend worked at the theater, so it's simply two hours I wish I had back.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jan 15, 2004)

I was reading this thread, thinking "I've never really had a movie I could honestly say that I wasted my time. Even the really bad movies I've seen have had some entertainment factor, even unintentional". And then I remembered _it_

_Miss Congeniality_
I hate almost all romantic comedies with a passion reserved by normal people for Nazi war criminals. And I was dragged to see this in the theaters. And I wanted to die, or flee screaming, but I could not. 
I still bear the scars.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Really, these threads are revealing MUCH more about the people posting, and reflect mush worse on the person, than about or on the movies that are listed.
> I mean COME ON - FIVE MINUTES?
> What possibly was on screen in 5 minutes that made you want to gouge your eyes out? You couldn't handle people working in a lab, a container breaking, people getting sealed in and dying, and then seeing a naked Milla Jovovich in the shower?
> Yeah - really difficult frames of film to watch there....  why don't you take up a collection to pay for your psychiatric therapy bills to purge the memory from your brain.




This may strike you as odd, Reap, but most people have these amazing things called "opinions". You see, people believe in different things and have different tastes. And even when people disagree with these "opinions", they are respected, not savaged and met with invective and sarcasm.

Demiurge out.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 15, 2004)

This may strike you as odd, Demi, but most people have this amazing thing called "a sense of humor."
The original poster has one... *get one.*

Mister Congeniality out.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jan 15, 2004)

Hmmm...do those black and white slowwwww films I was forced to watch in high school chemistry class count?  

Spawn.  A friend wanted to see it.  I went.  Not even on a cheap evening.  Argh.

Also, The Transporter.  I kept hoping it would get better.  Then that it would stop getting worse.  More Argh.  Luc Besson, I feel betrayed by you.

A friend showed Hell Comes to Frogtown on VHS.  I left to go to another party.  Not because of the movie, but there was on the other hand nothing about the movie that made me care about how it ended.  Certainly given a choice between it and either of the former I would see it again.

The problem faced by Dungeons and Dragons: the movie, is the same as that which would be faced by Monopoly: The movie.  How do you make a movie based on a game?  Where does the interesting plot come from?  For me the good version of Dungeons and Dragons: The Movie, is the Lord of the Rings trilogy by Peter Jackson.  Now THAT has a good plot!

I like 13th Warrior.  I even think about doing a campaign based on it, with 12 barbarians and 1 rogue.  Guilty pleasure, perhaps.


----------



## kingpaul (Jan 15, 2004)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> _Miss Congeniality_
> I hate almost all romantic comedies with a passion reserved by normal people for Nazi war criminals. And I was dragged to see this in the theaters. And I wanted to die, or flee screaming, but I could not.
> I still bear the scars.



I also don't care for romantic comedies (my wife does, and she doesn't understand my penchant for action/adeverture/sci-fi/fantasy files).  However, this was one of the few that I actually enjoyed.  *shrug*  To each there own.


----------



## Kesh (Jan 15, 2004)

Ohhhhh, I almost forgot! Bad romcoms!

_28 Days_ - Sandra Bullock in rehab. Bad acting, poor dialogue, cheesy situations, stereotyped characters. Blech. Glad I didn't pay for this.

Oh, and for the record, I like _Resident Evil_. I consider it a side-story to the games.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jan 16, 2004)

Edit: My temper got the better of me. And I think it's better that I say nothing.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Chain Lightning (Jan 16, 2004)

The_lurkeR said:
			
		

> How could anyone have forgotten "Batman & Robin"?
> My friends and I almost walked out in that utterly ridiculous opening museum sequence, but decided to stay and watch the train wreck. Every frame of that movie was painful!




OMG....you are so right. I can't believe I didn't put this down. I guess I was trying to erase the whole experience from my head. Gee...thanks for reminding me Lurker....now I'm going to have nightmares tonight.... (j/k )

Particle_Man wrote:







> Also, The Transporter. I kept hoping it would get better. Then that it would stop getting worse. More Argh. Luc Besson, I feel betrayed by you.




OMG...another one I forgot about. "The Transporter" ! Ugh! Although, I'd rather watch that again than watch "Dreamcatcher". At least I can laugh at the silly brawl in the grease. 

Speaking of romantic/comedies....for some reason, as shallow and transparent this formula is, I still like it. Maybe I'm a weak softie, but I like "When Harry Met Sally", "Boomerang", "Love and Basketball", "You Got Mail".....heck, even the mediocre ones I like...."Alex & Emma", "How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days", "2 Weeks Notice"...."Bedazzled".


----------



## Chain Lightning (Jan 16, 2004)

Holey Moley!


I forgot about another crappy movie that should've been on my list! 

*The Musketeer*

OMG.....I was so ill when I watched this.


----------



## kingpaul (Jan 16, 2004)

The_lurkeR said:
			
		

> How could anyone have forgotten "Batman & Robin"?



Be glad my brother (he's 28) doesn't play D&D and, therefore, would not be on this list.  He has *all* the Batman movies on DVD and adores every single one of them.  I thought they were all decent...but he'd be calling for your head for such blasphemy.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 16, 2004)

After looking at the rest of the films on this list all I can say is...

...boy, am I glad I am selective about the movies I actually pay to see!


----------



## tburdett (Jan 17, 2004)

LiVeWiRe said:
			
		

> _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_
> 
> I had heard so many great things about this movie, but after seeing it I obviously didn't feel the same way...
> 
> ...



I felt the same way.  I did not feel that the movie was anything but mediocre.


----------



## tburdett (Jan 17, 2004)

Mog Elffoe said:
			
		

> As far as 2003 goes I'd definitely have to pick *Bad Boys II*.  I saw it for free and I kept thinking all the way through, "This has got to get better...  This has got to get better..." and it never did.   That was 2 1/2 hours (TWO AND A HALF HOURS!  GAARR!) that I would love to get back.



I never saw the movie in the theatre, but I did buy the DVD because I had enjoyed the first movie.  I have given it away, or tried to, twice now.  The first time the person watched it and, this is not a lie, then forced me to take it back.  The second person had already seen it and did not want it.  Sad.


----------



## tburdett (Jan 17, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> i actually liked men in black 2. i loved the lotr movies BAD to those who didn't! BAD!
> 
> the worst movie i've ever watched and want my 2 hrs back....
> Resident evil. YETCH. i walked out after the first five minutes. Yes I thought _it was that bad _.



You might want to try watching a little longer.  This was a good movie and I eagerly await the sequel.


----------



## tburdett (Jan 17, 2004)

Fat Guy Goes Nutzoid.  Do not watch this movie.  A group of us were at the video store and could not agree on what movie to rent.  I pulled this movie off of the shelf and said, "With that title it has got to be good for a few laughs."  I could not have been more wrong.  You have been warned.  For those who have not heard of this movie (probably 99% of the population), here is the synopsis.

A big fatso with a Mohawk haircut escapes from an insane asylum and is befriended by two rich kids who provide him with romance and fun-filled adventures.

(excerpt from a review)

It's as bad as you can imagine. Maybe worse. John Golden directed and let's hope somebody blinds him with hot pokers before he gets the chance to pick up another movie camera.

I would volunteer!


----------



## jdavis (Jan 17, 2004)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> I mean COME ON - FIVE MINUTES?
> What possibly was on screen in 5 minutes that made you want to gouge your eyes out?



 Three words for ya (ok two words and a number) *Mortal Kombat 2*. "Hey who's this guy they got to play Jonny Cage...... Oh never mind." Sad part is I knew 5 minutes in but I still watched the whole darn thing, every stinking minute. Some movies are so bad they are funny (D&D) and some movies make you want to punch them in the head (well if a movie had a head). *MK2* deserves bad things to happen to it and all involved, if I knew voodoo I'd curse them all.

others: well I think I might of mentioned this little movie called *Cabin Fever* a little while back, I think I made my feelings obvious then, no need for me to re-live that trama by talking about it again. If they had ever made a *Highlander 2* and if I had went to see it and if my best friend had stood up in the middle of it and yelled "Planet Ziest, What the Hell" and tried to leave but I made him stay because "surely it's got to get better", then I would of owed him a real big apology now wouldn't I (By the way changing "Planet Ziest" to "A long long time ago" didn't save the Renagade version from being the same crap, at least Planet Ziest made a little sense). *The Tuxido*.......... I felt like Jackie Chan was actually kicking me in the stomach while watching it.

I've watched a lot of bad movies, and I mean really bad movies (If you see a movie called *Teenage Caveman* coming on, run out of the house, changing the channel isn't good enough, I've seen it twice. I also own a copy of *Hell Comes to Frogtown*) but there is only one movie I have ever walked out of and that honor goes to *Beverly Hillbillies* *the movie.*


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 17, 2004)

jdavis said:
			
		

> Three words for ya (ok two words and a number) *Mortal Kombat 2*.
> 
> (By the way changing "Planet Ziest" to "A long long time ago" didn't save the Renagade version from being the same crap, at least Planet Ziest made a little sense).



While MK2 was horrendous, I give it props for attempting fantasy martial arts. If it wasn't for the Sonya Blade mud fight, it could be proud of what it attempted.
And I like that it killed off a major character within 5 minutes - what better way to keep the audience guessing, and heighten the epic, vengeance nature of the film?

(that last sentence is just joking - ha - got you!)  

But at least the characters remembered their desire to avenge the major character that got killed throughout the film - unlike how Alien3 ditched Hicks and Newt with not so much as a whimper.

As for the Renegade Version of TFTSNBN (The Film That Shall Not Be Named), as I remember, the changes they made were even less believable than the Planet Zeist crap - I think it even directly contradicted itself, or something, when the past became the present/future.


----------



## Villano (Jan 17, 2004)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> and how is this thread different from the "Worst Movies of All Time thread?
> 
> Maybe there's some distinction between the 2 categories, but damned if I can tell what it is...




Oddly enough, it seems to me (at least) that I'd rather get back the 2 hrs I spent watching a mediocre film than an out and out terrible one.  For example, Jason Takes Manhattan was incredibly bad, but I don't regret watching it.  OTOH, I got a Bulletproof Monk dvd (for $5 from a video store that was going out of business) and I still haven't finished it.  I've watched it on and off about 4 times and I still have at least a half hour to go.  I wouldn't say that it's a worse film that F13: JTM, but sitting through it is like going on a 6 hour bus trip.  

LotR was an okay movie, but it was so damn long and I got so little out of watching it that I wish I could get that time back.  

I do wish I could get my time back from Batman & Robin, which _is_ one of the worst films I've ever seen.  It was just so offensively stupid it was like a bad trip to the dentist.


----------



## Chain Lightning (Jan 17, 2004)

Villano said:
			
		

> I do wish I could get my time back from Batman & Robin, which _is_ one of the worst films I've ever seen.  It was just so offensively stupid it was like a bad trip to the dentist.




Well, even I would settle on a painful trip to the dentist than watch "Batman & Robin". At least my teeth would be cleaned. Something would be accomplished. With "Batman & Robin"...there is only pain and despair.

Speaking of which.....I hate to judge a movie based off just a few pics and a magazine synopsis, but somethings you can just see coming a mile away. That being the case, I'm staying way clear of the "Catwoman" movie with Halle Berry that's coming out.


----------



## Endur (Jan 18, 2004)

13th Warrior is one of those films that gets much better after you watch it a couple of times.  



			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> And now I own the film on DVD, and it's one of my favourite movies.  I'm playing a ranger in a PbEM who I've lifted almost whole from Edgtho the Silent.  I can sit and watch the "Choosing the Warriors" scene on repeat for half an hour without getting bored.
> .


----------



## jdavis (Jan 18, 2004)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> While MK2 was horrendous, I give it props for attempting fantasy martial arts. If it wasn't for the Sonya Blade mud fight, it could be proud of what it attempted.
> And I like that it killed off a major character within 5 minutes - what better way to keep the audience guessing, and heighten the epic, vengeance nature of the film?
> 
> (that last sentence is just joking - ha - got you!)
> ...



It gave me a deepseeded desire for revenge too. Of course it seems Jonny Cage will be in MK3......... oh boy.

I remember watching the Renagade version and thinking to myself "they actually found a way to make this movie worse", which was no small accomplishment.


----------



## Tsyr (Jan 18, 2004)

tburdett said:
			
		

> I never saw the movie in the theatre, but I did buy the DVD because I had enjoyed the first movie.  I have given it away, or tried to, twice now.  The first time the person watched it and, this is not a lie, then forced me to take it back.  The second person had already seen it and did not want it.  Sad.




Hell, I'll take it... I actually kinda liked the movie.


----------



## tetsujin28 (Jan 18, 2004)

LiVeWiRe said:
			
		

> _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_
> 
> I had heard so many great things about this movie, but after seeing it I obviously didn't feel the same way...
> LW



Boy. Uh...whatever.


----------



## tetsujin28 (Jan 18, 2004)

Requiem for a Dream. So laughably bad, I can only...laugh.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Jan 18, 2004)

Not sure how it fits into the scheme of things, since I had it on DVD from Netflix (didn't really "pay" for it) and didn't watch the whole thing but...
Hulk
I kept fastforwarding, hoping there was something further in that would redeem it. I was searching for tank tossing, but even that seemed lacking!
So, less than a half hour into the movie, but I still feel ripped off by the movie.


----------



## uv23 (Jan 19, 2004)

Haven't read through the thread but the most recent movie I saw which had me demanding two hours of my life back was Kill Bill. Pure ubere IMO, though I know I'm in the minority on this one.


----------



## Gallo22 (Jan 20, 2004)

I must suck at judging movies because many that people listed, I really enjoyed.

League - great, loved it!
Underworld - good fun
Crouching Tiger - best fantasy martial arts movie ever
Waterworld - fun
13th Warrior - great fun

etc. etc....

Gallo22

ps: what's Highlander II, i never heard of that one...


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 20, 2004)

I think people dissing _Alien 3_ need to watch it again.

I really enjoyed that film.


----------



## tetsujin28 (Jan 20, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> I think people dissing _Alien 3_ need to watch it again.
> 
> I really enjoyed that film.



It's a really good film. It's Dreyer's _Passion of Joan of Arc_. In space. With an icky alien.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 22, 2004)

I have seen some deeply troubling films in my day, and by and large the group here as identified them (except people who think the LoTR films are bad.  You people are either fools or satanists ).  But the one that takes the cake has got to either be _Slipstream_ or _Laserhawks_, both starring Luke Skywalker himself, Mark Hamill.  

Outside of Star Wars and the voice of the Joker, Hamill is widely panned as a terrible actor.  In his defense, he is not what makes either of the two films listed above bad.  He is simply caught in a train wreck of horrible cinema...a train wreck from which there can be no escape.  I have lost no less than 3 hours to these films, and should I ever meet God, I swear I will demand the hours I spent watching those two films be repaid.

The funny thing is, I didn't even pick out these movies.  Clarissa, I curse you!  Why do you keep making me watch this crap?  

Oh yeah!  That also brings to mind _Tombraider I _(Let's see...the ends of the earh...how about Cambodia and Siberia...which are on the SAME CONTINENT!) and _Gia_.  Both are Angelina Jolie stinkers.  Absolutely terrible.  I know someone is going to respond, reminding me how pretty Jolie is, and how that makes these last two films, at least, redeamable.  I'm sorry--half a boob (and no nipple) in Tombraider, and god knows HOW MUCH awkward nudity in Gia cannot save them.  RUN!  RUN FOR YOUR LIVES if you have not seen them!  

*shudders* Now, if you will excuse me, I need to go poke out my eyes with an ice pick to purge the memories.


----------



## Qlippoth (Jan 23, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I have seen some deeply troubling films in my day, and by and large the group here as identified them (except people who think the LoTR films are bad.  You people are either fools or satanists ).  But the one that takes the cake has got to either be _Slipstream_ or _Laserhawks_, both starring Luke Skywalker himself, Mark Hamill.
> 
> Outside of Star Wars and the voice of the Joker, Hamill is widely panned as a terrible actor.  In his defense, he is not what makes either of the two films listed above bad.  He is simply caught in a train wreck of horrible cinema...a train wreck from which there can be no escape.  I have lost no less than 3 hours to these films, and should I ever meet God, I swear I will demand the hours I spent watching those two films be repaid.




Ever seen a little gem called _Corvette Summer_? I saw it at a drive-in with some of my neighbors when I was 8. It had metallicky hot rods, a prostitute-with-a-heart-of-gold, and Mark Hamill.  Ironically enough, it was part of a double-feature that night (with _Coma_)!


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 23, 2004)

I thought Mark Hammil was good in The Big Red One, and I hear he gets good reviews for his stage work.


----------



## jdavis (Jan 23, 2004)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> I thought Mark Hammil was good in The Big Red One, and I hear he gets good reviews for his stage work.



Well Mark Hamill has always done voice over work so he must be doing something right there (he was doing voice work before Star Wars), but he never really got off the ground as a movie star. 
http://us.imdb.com/name/nm0000434/


----------

